# Curved Monitor (QHD, HDR)



## Loosa (30. November 2019)

Ich sehe mich gerade nach einem neuen Monitor um. Das curved Format mit 21:9 würde mich schon länger reizen, aber die Auswahl und Funktionen sind doch etwas unübersichtlich.

Von der Auflösung sollte es mit einer GTX 1070er spielbar sein, deswegen vielleicht lieber 3440x1440 Pixel?
Und wenn schon neu, dann fände ich HDR reizvoll (mehr noch als die Hz). Das wäre für Bildbearbeitung und Filme nicht schlecht. OLED ist mir zu teuer, aber bei PC-Bildschirmen ist HDR wohl relativ eingeschränkt? Bei manchen steht nur HDR, ohne weitere Angabe zu welchem. Manche sind mit HDR10 deklariert, andere mit HDR400. HDR600 gibt es auch welche, aber entweder nicht curved, oder mit 5K gleich gar nicht zockerfreundlich.

Im Moment wären diese hier auf meiner Liste:

LG 34WK95C (34 Zoll) - Vorteil sind die etwas schmaleren 3440x1440. HDR10 und HDR400 zertifiziert. Soll wohl G-Sync können. Stromverbrauch scheint mir mit 85W relativ hoch. 
LG 38WK95C-W (38 Zoll) - mit 3840x1600 vielleicht etwas zu viel für's Zocken? Angegeben nur mit HDR10 und 300 ANSI Lumen. 
LG 34GK950F-B (34 Zoll) UltraGear - der teuerste unter den LGs, HDR400, 144 Hz und 95W 
  Preis-Leistungssieger bei PCGH wäre ein Samsung C34H890WJU, aber der macht wohl kein HDR (der Testsieger von Asus kostet fast €3k :ugly).
Acer und Asus hatte ich mir auch einige angesehen, aber da ist es mit HDR auch schlecht bestellt.

Schwierig, schwierig. Bringt es HDR überhaupt, oder nehm ich lieber den, zum Teil, halben Preis ohne? Habt ihr da Empfehlungen oder Erfahrungen?


----------



## Zybba (30. November 2019)

Hast du dich mal informiert, wie gut deine Graka Spiele in solchen Auflösungen packen würde? Die Anforderungen sind nicht unerheblich.

Ich spiele in 2560x1440 mit dieser GTX 1070.
AA habe ich dabei immer deaktiviert. Je nach Grafikeinstellungen zieht 1440p dennoch schon stark an den FPS.
Deine angestrebte Auflösung ist (in der Breite) ja noch höher.

Hier gibts zumindest mal Anhaltspunkte zum Informieren. Die Benchmarks sind schon älter, genau wie die Karte.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Dezember 2019)

... ich denke das höchste der Gefühle wird WQHD sein, 4K oder gar 5K wirst du mit der Grafikkarte vergessen können.

Ich selbst hab mir vor kurzem einen LG geleistet mit 144 Hz und WQHD und meine CPU & GPU laufen hier auf max. Touren, einfach um die 144 Hz zu erreichen und eben kein "cap" zu haben bei 60 Hz. Was HDR betrifft: am Fernseher gut, bei einem Monitor sollte dieser HDR1000 unterstützen um vergleichbare Bilder zu bekommen und hier gibt es, wenn überhaupt, eine handvoll Modelle die aber fast so viel kosten wie ein gebrauchter Golf.

Wegen OLED hatte ich auch kurz überlegt aber absolut nichts, aber auch gar nichts brauchbares gefunden ... ggf. sollte man, wenn man zockt, eher auf hohe Hz-Zahlen achten, das merkt man sehr viel deutlicher als dieses pseudo PC-HDR. Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle meinte, an meinem Fernseher mag ich HDR nicht mehr missen wollen, aber auf dem PC? Ich denke das dauert dann doch noch ein bissle.


----------



## Loosa (1. Dezember 2019)

Das hilft mir schonmal weiter. Danke für die Ratschläge. 

HDR am PC scheint mir eine Wiederholung von HD Ready zu sein. Es geht irgendwie in die Richtung, aber so wirklich bekommt man es doch nicht.
Bei OLED stört mich neben dem Preis auch die Frage der Langlebigkeit. Besteht da nicht wieder die Gefahr des Einbrennens? Das stelle ich mir bei Spielen und statischem User Interface problematisch vor.

Dann nehme ich vielleicht doch die günstigere Empfehlung von PCGH. Allerdings macht die nur 100 Hz. Mit dem übrigen Budget könnte ich mich nach einer RTX 2070 umsehen...
Werde mal noch einige Tage drüber schlafen und grübeln. 

@Rab, auf welches Modell von LG fiel denn deine Wahl?


----------



## Rabowke (1. Dezember 2019)

Der hier von LG ist es auf Empfehlung von einem Kumpel geworden: LG 27GL850-B

Paar Dinge stören mich, z.B. das IPS Glow hier und da ... aber ansonsten ist das Display wirklich ziemlich gut! Farbe, Helligkeit, auch die Schwarzwerte und natürlich die 144 Hz sind super.


----------



## Loosa (2. März 2020)

Hat ein paar Monate gedauert, aber morgen wird gekauft.
Bis auf Ultra-Wide und Curved weiß ich aber immer noch nicht was. 

Einiges an Kohle sparen und einen der 100Hz nehmen? Tiefer in die Tasche greifen für 144Hz?
Wären 3840x1600 mit einer RTX 2070 sinnvoll (high) spielbar?

Oder hat sich an der Monitorfront seit November sonst noch was aufgetan?
Im Test der PCGH werden im Endeffekt noch dieselben Optionen empfohlen (und Tipps von Chip, Bild ... kannste eh vergessen).


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hat ein paar Monate gedauert, aber morgen wird gekauft.
> Bis auf Ultra-Wide und Curved weiß ich aber immer noch nicht was.
> 
> Einiges an Kohle sparen und einen der 100Hz nehmen? Tiefer in die Tasche greifen für 144Hz?
> Wären 3840x1600 mit einer RTX 2070 sinnvoll (high) spielbar?


 Das ist ja nicht viel weniger als 4k. Du kannst ja mal hier schauen: https://www.computerbase.de/2019-07...er-test/2/#abschnitt_benchmarks_in_3840__2160  da wurden viele Games getestet. Dann nimmst du GROB den Mittelwert zwischen WQHD und 4K, so viel FPS hast du dann ca, aber eher an 4K dran als an WQHD.


----------

